# Hard Drive shows less space then availble



## Billy Adams

I have a 300 Gig hard drive in my computer... But windows says that its only has 7.36 GB of space. I tried to mess with the Bios but nothing seems to work. I use the hard drive as a Slave and its a regular ATA connection. Any suggestions on how to get my hard "right" again? I have the jumpers set to slave, and the mother board is A "Gigabite"... I can use the hard drive but its only 7.36 GB. Its a Western Digital. It actually worked when I first put it in, but since then I turned on my computer and it said, and when I clicked on the hard drive it said I needed to format it. So it went through the simple format and when it finished... It became a 7 Gig hard drive. Go figure... I'm boggled. My main hard drive is an SATA if that makes any difference.


----------



## joeswm8

did you just get the computer? build it? does the C drive show only 7 GB left? you could have not created another partition for all the other space, so if this then create a partition for the rest of the drive then format that and you will have it all back.


----------



## Billy Adams

I built myself... the C drive has 9.83 GB left on it.


----------



## Billy Adams

the other drive is partitioned into E:


----------



## joeswm8

oh i see.

then format the E: drive.

go to my computer, left click on it and hit format.  it will take like an hour but you will have all that space as usable.  thats exactly what i did when i built mine on thursday.  i made it the E drive and called it "Mass Storage" lol. you can call it anything you want too.


----------



## Billy Adams

cool i hope that works thanks


----------

